# Albino Pacman tadpoles now frogs!



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey there, so I had a thread about my Pacman tadpoles with pics of them growing and turning into frogs. Well now I have my first froglet and another 80 odd to follow! The majority of them can only be a few hours behind this froglet as their tails are starting to absorb 

Here are some pics of the first froglet,

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0171-1.jpg

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0170-1.jpg

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0169.jpg

Going to be alot of mouths to feed! 

Thanks for looking


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Hey there, so I had a thread about my Pacman tadpoles with pics of them growing and turning into frogs. Well now I have my first froglet and another 80 odd to follow! The majority of them can only be a few hours behind this froglet as their tails are starting to absorb
> 
> Here are some pics of the first froglet,
> 
> ...


That's sooo cute :O

I want one :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww so sweet!!

Just a question do they lose the stub off there tail?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwh :flrt::flrt: so cute :2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for your replies  I will possibly be selling some soon aslong as it carries on to go well like this, but that would be in 4 weeks time minimum as I need to make sure they're all healthy. Also about the stump, if you mean the part where it sticks out past the colour a little bit that should be gone completely by tomorrow, possibly in the next few hours, i'll get a picture of it tomorrow for you


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Thanks for your replies  I will possibly be selling some soon aslong as it carries on to go well like this, but that would be in 4 weeks time minimum as I need to make sure they're all healthy. Also about the stump, if you mean the part where it sticks out past the colour a little bit that should be gone completely by tomorrow, possibly in the next few hours, i'll get a picture of it tomorrow for you


Your to far, if you did sell 

But I am going to Penzance next month :hmm: :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Thanks for your replies  I will possibly be selling some soon aslong as it carries on to go well like this, but that would be in 4 weeks time minimum as I need to make sure they're all healthy. Also about the stump, if you mean the part where it sticks out past the colour a little bit that should be gone completely by tomorrow, possibly in the next few hours, i'll get a picture of it tomorrow for you


Cool, i just wondered as i aint ever seen frogs with a stump so wondered if it disappeared. :2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well i'm looking into courier services, and also if your going to Penzance soon you would probably be passing near my house, you could come and reserve your favourite then take it home when you leave Cornwall if you wanted. 

And yes that stump will soon be gone


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Well i'm looking into courier services, and also if your going to Penzance soon you would probably be passing near my house, you could come and reserve your favourite then take it home when you leave Cornwall if you wanted.
> 
> And yes that stump will soon be gone


Thats the thing, I would be going with my brother and my mum so no chance of them diverting


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cute  love the colors!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got a couple more pics of two of the froglets just to show colour variation,

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0176.jpg

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0177.jpg

The pics don't really show the colours as well as seeing them in real life, the one in the first pic is very bright green and the second one is more dull and has more orange.

And Trootle I guess it would have to be a courier if you wanted 1 or 2 then, pm me closer to the time if your genuinely interested. 

:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Just got a couple more pics of two of the froglets just to show colour variation,
> 
> http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0176.jpg
> 
> ...


Will do 

Doubt I could afford a courier though


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

simply adorable. !


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

:flrt: They are too cute!


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

can these feed solely on earthworms?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

rhysishere said:


> can these feed solely on earthworms?


In general a variety of food is best for all amphibians, the wder the better. Having said that, earthworms are an excellent food, with an almost perfect calcium/potassium ratio, which meeans they don't have to be dusted with extra calcium.


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

am i being silly wud you have to have a worm farm if u was t feed prodominately earthworms cos u cant get them every day


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

gex20 said:


> am i being silly wud you have to have a worm farm if u was t feed prodominately earthworms cos u cant get them every day


It's not silly at all. You can set up a culture quite easily; Use either a largish wooden box or a large plant tub with drainage. Fill 3/4 full with good topsoil (sterilised, from a garden centre, if you prefer), and mix in a good load of dead leaves. put a layer of leaves or some sacking on top, and cover with mesh to keep mice and other predators out, then bung your starter worms in. Keep in a cool place (garage, shed, outhouse) and keep damp but not wet. Top up the leaves occasionally, and you can also scatter clean grass cuttings or old tea leaves on as extra food once in a while. Worms usually gather under the leaves or sacking, so they are easy to collect, without stirring up the soil too much. A culture like this will last for a year or two without going sour, and you can use it to start a new one after that. Some petshops are begining to sell worms, but the supply isn't all that reliable, so it's worth 'growing your own'.


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

gex20 said:


> am i being silly wud you have to have a worm farm if u was t feed prodominately earthworms cos u cant get them every day


yup that was what i was thinking as i would love a frog but cant imagine the wife letting me keep insects and meal worms indoors :devil:

i also seem to have a lot of worms in garden so i think i should be ok starting one up


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> In general a variety of food is best for all amphibians, the wder the better. Having said that, earthworms are an excellent food, *with an almost perfect calcium/potassium ratio*, which meeans they don't have to be dusted with extra calcium.


That should have read: calcium/*phosphorus* ratio, BTW- just shows how sloppy you can get when you type tired! :blush:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry for not updating this again, as you could imagine I have been very busy taking froglets out of the water and attempting to feed them. They're being awkward with food again so if they haven't eaten by saturday i'm going to have to force feed, I will update this with how it goes.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Sorry for not updating this again, as you could imagine I have been very busy taking froglets out of the water and attempting to feed them. They're being awkward with food again so if they haven't eaten by saturday i'm going to have to force feed, I will update this with how it goes.


Hope it doesn't come to that!:gasp: You know (of course!) how fragile their jaws are.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope they do start to eat but i've been in contact with some american breeders and they said if they haven't fed for a few days after coming out of the water that i'm going to have to do it. I do know about their fragile jaws, but I guess if they don't eat i'm going to have to try it. These breeders did say with some of their batches of froglets they usually have to force feed to get them started and after a couple feeds they should start eating on their own but i'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> I hope they do start to eat but i've been in contact with some american breeders and they said if they haven't fed for a few days after coming out of the water that i'm going to have to do it. I do know about their fragile jaws, but I guess if they don't eat i'm going to have to try it. These breeders did say with some of their batches of froglets they usually have to force feed to get them started and after a couple feeds they should start eating on their own but i'll let you know how I get on


Good luck!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks! I'll probably try my first one that came out the water somtime today as he was out the water a couple days before any others so i'll post how that goes too.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Started force feeding some of the froglets in the last hour and all seems to be going very well so far, the hardest part is getting them to sit still! The froglets that have all been force fed have taken 3 small dusted crickets each and have eaten them no problem, not sure what the outcome will be but from what i've been told this will kick them off to start eating on their own. Will post again once i've done the lot


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Started force feeding some of the froglets in the last hour and all seems to be going very well so far, the hardest part is getting them to sit still! The froglets that have all been force fed have taken 3 small dusted crickets each and have eaten them no problem, not sure what the outcome will be but from what i've been told this will kick them off to start eating on their own. Will post again once i've done the lot


Glad it's going well so far!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Only done about 10 so far, don't think we're slow at it but we have to be gentle with the frogs and some of them need cleaning aswell. I did come across one frog who had no crickets in his tub so not going to force feed him, unless he doesn't eat the next lot of crickets on his own. But hopefully this will kick them off to start eating on their own.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finished the first lot last night and this morning most seem to look more plump, and here are some pics of the froglets,


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful, how much are you thinking of selling (if you are selling) for?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello mate, sorry but I haven't thought about prices yet as i'm concentrating on getting them feeding and healthy. If you want me to contact you when I feel they're healthy enough to be sold pm me


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good news for today, most of the froglets now have a good feeding response and are taking food from the tweezers. I think i'll keep offering worms on the tweezers for the next couple feeds and then see if they take crickets on their own. :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Good news for today, most of the froglets now have a good feeding response and are taking food from the tweezers. I think i'll keep offering worms on the tweezers for the next couple feeds and then see if they take crickets on their own. :2thumb:


great news!congratulations :2thumb: it's been really interesting hearing about their progress so thanks!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks very much  Once there's a difference in size or colour i'll get some more pics up


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok mate sure thing, could you maybe update this post as to when they will be available ?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sure thing, feeding went very well today so if it stays like that I may well be thinking of prices sometime next week, but i'll be keeping them for another 3 weeks to make sure they're all healthy and growing.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

adwraith said:


> great news!congratulations :2thumb: it's been really interesting hearing about their progress so thanks!


Deffo- I'm learning loads, here...:no1:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thought I would test a few of the frogs today before the next rounds tomorrow, would of had more pics but the camera died after the first pic.










Some seem to be getting even more plump now and a little bigger :2thumb:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

brilliant picture.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Some more pics of some froglets that look like they've grown a bit,














































Feeding went well again yesterday and now even more of them take from the tongs, have to feed again tomorrow so will update again how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty intensive, carewise- but you're doing great! :no1:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Ron, once they've grown a bit more i'll be giving them proper sub but whilst they're young I like to keep it simple


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome mate. Would be interested in some but it wouldn't be worth the courier fee tbh. My lps has a nice albino I'm keeping my eye on atm lol. how do you sex them? my green is growing really well but was little more than a froglet when I got him :2thumb:


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

They're so cute, like little heads with legs

Well done so far. How many have you got?


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

super cute.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not sure about the success rate from now on but at the moment I have exactly 100, mostly froglets but some metamorphosising tadpoles aswell. About sexing I just go by the size and whether they croak or not when they get big.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i wish i was near you,i'd love a couple.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Well done, it's quite an achievement.

I'm jealous.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Andy :2thumb: Glad to have got them this far and some of them seem noticeably bigger, and Ephiedoodle, soon I will be looking at courier services and I will be doing discounts on multiples. Also when I look into the couriers, splitting the price could be done if there are a few people in one area that want froglets delivered.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's a picture of the proud parents,



















Male at bottom of the pic female at the top.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Here's a picture of the proud parents,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


they must be very proud!though it sounds like you're putting all the leg work at the moment!
not wishing to start an argument/hijack your thread(i'm genuinely asking) but do you keep them together all the time?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was expecting this question so no worries  I sought advice before I put these together approximately 2 years ago, they were closely monitored to start with to make sure no injuries occurred. I have never had any problems with plenty of room for them and plenty of food and a large water bowl.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> I was expecting this question so no worries  I sought advice before I put these together approximately 2 years ago, they were closely monitored to start with to make sure no injuries occurred. I have never had any problems with plenty of room for them and plenty of food and a large water bowl.


haha ok good, was abit worried about asking!i've always thought that under the right conditions they'd be ok to be kept together but not really heard of it being done.you're obviously not doing too badly with them-i think the babies are proof of that!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, I understand it seems unusual to keep them together, but I certainly wouldn't leave them together if I thought either were at risk. As for the babies i'm looking after them the best as I can and hoping for a good outcome :2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

A picture of half the bunch,


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> A picture of half the bunch,
> 
> image
> 
> image


That's just awesome!


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks  they're all doing really well now, very happy with them! :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Thanks  they're all doing really well now, very happy with them! :2thumb:


I would be as well!

So want one


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

cool,now i know what to use all my cricket tubs for. :2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, I knew they would come in handy at some point and luckily just had enough tubs haha!


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i saved mine for some reason,and i'll be able to use them
like you have now, i guess things happen for a reason.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You are doing so well with these!:no1:

My FBT toadlets are getting to the 'climbing up the walls' stage- hope I have similar success!:blush:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

At the time I didn't really know what I was saving them for, but they've come into good use now and thanks Ron, bet fbt toadlets are alot of fun!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been meaning to ask you; how did you breed them in the first place? I've always been under the impression that horned frogs need a fair-sized body of water? Unless they end up attacking each other instead!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

what awesome little beasties - I have been wanting a couple for ages - I am in gloucestershire if anyone is thinking of couriering or collecting and coming back to this area I am deff interested


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use a 3' fish tank, nothing smaller than that but I have got a sealed off part with soil they can burrow into if they want. The male stayed burrowed for most of the time but the female just stayed in the water for the whole time. The frogs do swim around alot whilst in there and I always make sure the water levels not too high for them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> I use a 3' fish tank, nothing smaller than that but I have got a sealed off part with soil they can burrow into if they want. The male stayed burrowed for most of the time but the female just stayed in the water for the whole time. The frogs do swim around alot whilst in there and I always make sure the water levels not too high for them.


That's really interesting! This is what I love about this site- the chance to learn stuff!:2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry haven't posted for a while, been preparing for a colony of ants coming soon, but here are some pictures of the frogs taken today, they look quite small in the pictures even though they are huge and the camera doesn't show their colours as brightly as they are but here they are,
































































Thanks for looking


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Sorry haven't posted for a while, been preparing for a colony of ants coming soon, but here are some pictures of the frogs taken today, they look quite small in the pictures even though they are huge and the camera doesn't show their colours as brightly as they are but here they are,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


They are adorable! :flrt:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks for the update,they look like they're growing very well.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for your replies, they are growing very fast and not suprised with how much they eat!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

For anyone interested in buying, the frogs will be £25 each but cheaper in multiples and haven't looked into couriers but i'm thinking of TNT or if not I know someone who goes around the country every fortnight.


----------



## rydanste09 (Nov 13, 2011)

i would love to get one but i only have £40 from my birthday money and i live in gosport so if you could get a quote that would ne great :notworthy:

thanks


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry about the slow reply, been very busy with the frogs and had a colony of ants arrive. I'll be phoning TNT tomorrow to ask them about the services so will pm you about it tomorrow, the froglets are ready to go once the courier is sorted.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Alv1ns 79 (May 16, 2012)

Hello, anyone can help me? My pacman frog have egg, but only 40 hatch, after I raising the tadpole, and become frog these guys don't want to eat. I give small cricket but they don't want to eat those cricket. Anyone help me to solving the prob? 

@ kentuckyfrogler101: when u breed thE pacman and the frog laying egg, how does the water level in the breeding place? Water cover all the egg? Means the egg sinking or just half level of the egg? Thx


----------

